# Help sexing gold Saum / FM 56 K warning lots of pics!!!



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Help, may be too young and pics are bad but see if anyone can sex these. Saum is one fish, there are 2 fire mouths and I have a bad picture of each


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

ah 10 views and no one could sex them! thats not good for me. Well if you can't sex them at least can someone tell me with GT experience if most GTs look kind of drab like this when there just around 2 inches and young??


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

Based on what i've seen on my severums i think Saum is male. The vent is kinda sharp looking where a female vent is wider diameter. opcorn:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Drab???? If that guy is only 2", it has amazing coloring. Usually they don't show much at that size/age. That's a metric %$&@-load of color.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Idk if I look online they seems to have more purple blue in them with orange, mine looks more plain gold.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Mine never started showing color until around the 5" mark, both gold and silver saums.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

The saum looks like a male from what I can see of the vent, the FMs on the other hand I cant say from those pics. 
And I'm with *dwarfpike* on the color , mine didn't really color up well till about 4 inches . It almost looks like the first signs of a hump starting to show too. Man I'm kinda jellous , my saum is hump chalenged.


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

Heres some pics of grow'd up colouring of GT Saum's

pics of my 7" male (one with the hump)

and 5" female - which is fully grown

the male may get bigger but apparently females stop growing once they have spawned which it has.


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

Fine looking fish i think we can all agree!! :dancing:


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

REally so if I had a 3 inch female spawn she would not grow to 6 or 8


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

convictkid said:


> REally so if I had a 3 inch female spawn she would not grow to 6 or 8


Well i read it on 2 seperate cichlid websites, and i think that my pair are the same age but only the male has kept growing. But don't know for sure


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

can anyone else chime in and clarify on this matter??


----------

